# What personality types are your close friends, family members, partners, etc. ?



## Musicale (Jan 3, 2016)

Not sure if someone already started this thread (if so I apologize, but I promise I checked and didn't see anything!) But I was typing some of my close friends for fun and I found it quite interesting. One is ISTJ, one is ESTJ, and another is ENFP. When I checked the cognitive functions for their types I realized we are all Fi, Se, Ti and Ne. I thought that was pretty cool! 

I know this isn't always the case. The ESTJ thinks the ENFP is a weirdo and they don't really talk, but the ISTJ is good friends with the ENFP. One of my best friends is an ESTP (or so I think), so her functions are actually the opposite of mine. (Se, Ti, Fe, Ni)

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Family:
ISTJ

Friends:
ESFJ
ENFJ
INTJ


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Mum: ISFJ
Dad: ESFJ
Brother: Unknown, but I'm starting to really want to know. He has me stumped, not sure why, maybe because we don't really get along or talk much. There are days where he strikes me as a sensor through and through, other days, maybe a lazy INTP. He's a P type for sure, that much I know. Then I consider T/F and am left completely unsure. All I know 100% is that he's an introvert and an P type. I lean towards ISTP or INTP.

Friends: (out of the people I actually bother talking to right now) ENTP x2, INFP, ISFP


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Fams: ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ
Homies: ESFP, ISTJ (several), ISFJ, INTP

I was really tight with this ENTP guy for many years but I'm just sick of him right now. I avoid seeing him.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Musicale said:


> Not sure if someone already started this thread (if so I apologize, but I promise I checked and didn't see anything!) But I was typing some of my close friends for fun and I found it quite interesting. One is ISTJ, one is ESTJ, and another is ENFP. When I checked the cognitive functions for their types I realized we are all Fi, Se, Ti and Ne. I thought that was pretty cool!
> 
> I know this isn't always the case. The ESTJ thinks the ENFP is a weirdo and they don't really talk, but the ISTJ is good friends with the ENFP. One of my best friends is an ESTP (or so I think), so her functions are actually the opposite of mine. (Se, Ti, Fe, Ni)
> 
> Just some food for thought.


Use to be an ENFP before they became a two faced slut.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Family:
Mom: INxx but not INTP
Dad: ISTJ
Foster mom 1: ISFJ
Foster mom 2: ESTJ
"Best" friend: IxTP, probably INTP

mom's side
uncle: estj (i fucking hate him)
niece: isfp
cousin: estj (i think he could be in prison right now, i'm not sure)
cousin2: istp or istj

dad's side:
niece: estp
niece2: esfj
niece3: isfp/isfj
cousin: istp/istj
lot more,but don't know them well, or they don't interest me




friend 1: ISTJ
friend 2: ESTP
friend 3: INFP (could be infj) - having a relationship with an INTP (but could be a intp-like infp, he looks like me, and i would type myself if i know me a little also as an intp)*

others are not a friend, or not enough to be perceived as friend.


friend from friend: ESFJ (from intp friend)

* very funny how we met each other. On school, i thought she was insanely beautiful, so i wanted to talk to her, but i couldn't because no one else knew her (she was also more shy), and i am not able to flirt people. I didn't know how to meet people (i did it via silly ways, really ashamed of how i acted sometimes.), but for some reason i started to talk on facebook four years later, i had her as friend. I don't know how i did it, and why i did it, because i didn't felt in love anymore, but we met each other. I'm a bit sad that we don't see each other a lot, it's already a year ago i saw her for the last time, i said that we should met each other this vacation, so hopefully we are going to do that, and i hope we could see each other a little bit more. And her boyfriend is also amazing interesting, he looks like me actually, and he said that he found my decision to delete my facebook was really amazing, because he didn't dare to (how should his friends act). I said that i don't care, and that it's better for my life, and i didn't had anything to lose. I reactivated recently my facebook, but i don't know if i want it. It has a lot of bad things in it, i only have 15 friends, i only want to have good friends as a friend.


----------



## INFJenNiFer (Feb 20, 2016)

Dad: ESTJ.
Mom: ESFJ.
Me: INFJ.
Younger sister: xxxP.
Youngest sister: ESFJ.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: INFJ
Brother 1: ESTP
Brother 2: ISFP

Best friend: INTJ
Other close friends: INTP, ISFP, INFJ
More friends: ISFJ, INTP, IxxP, ENxP, INFJ, ISFx


I seem to attract introverts.


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

My dad is ISTJ. I have a difficult son/dad relationship with him. He often see me as incompetent. He pushes me to develop my "INFJ side"

My mom is ENTJ but turns ISFP last years. She is a woman with a strong personnality. I admire her somehow. Well I think my behavior towards her was very INTP.

My two little brothers are a pack of dog xD. They are both ESFPs. One is more ESTP I think and the other much more ESFJ.

One of my best friend is ENFP. She understands me very well and I really am graceful for that. I can help her with problem relationship.

I have a INTP cousins that I enjoy really. He guided me somehow, because he is quite a philosopher and explain to me the common sense of life and I am really grateful for that.

And two INTP friend that helps me cultivate my logic side.

My last friend is ISFJ. And one of the most precious, she is relatively distant, reserved person, but always here, as Sam for Frodo xD


----------



## Musicale (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my dad is an INFJ, so I think I kind of understand what you mean, because we clash sometimes. It must be the P/J difference. He cares about every little detail and can get a little pushy if I'm not doing well enough in school or something like that. I can get kind of impatient with him, and I also try to get him to relax and stop being so careful but it doesn't usually work :rolleyes-new: My mom is much more easy going so she is able to balance everything out :laughing:


----------



## Musicale (Jan 3, 2016)

throughtheroses said:


> Dad: ESTJ
> Mom: INFJ
> Brother 1: ESTP
> Brother 2: ISFP
> ...


Haha that's funny because I tend to attract extroverts! XD


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Parents: ISFJ Mom, ISTX Dad

Siblings: Older Sister ENXX, Older brother ISTP, Younger Bro INTJ

Nieces: ENXP, ESXJ, IXXP

Nephew: IXFJ

Cousin: INTP

Female friends: ISXJ, ISFP

Male friends: ENTJ, ISTX, INFP 

Boyfriend: INFP

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasminetea (Jul 1, 2016)

Um what type? 
The cool type....  


But honestly: 
Me: ENFP 
Mum: ISFJ (super adorable) 
Dad: The most extroverted textbook ENFP--can charm your pants off, but is also somewhat unhealthy...

Since I don't have a large family, here are my closest friends: 
Friend 1 (close) : INFP, but seems very INTP. 
Friend 2 (close): INTP
Friend 3 (somewhat close): INTJ

My Romantic interests/ those that liked me: 
ENTP 
ENTP
INTJ
ISTP 
ISTJ

Conclusion: THERE ARE SO MANY T's XD.


----------



## annarosenet (Sep 9, 2015)

Dad= ISTP
Mom= ISFJ
Older Brother= INTP
Younger Brother=ENFP
Closest Friends
ENTJ
INTJ


----------



## bananayes (Jul 11, 2016)

My dad - ENFJ 
My mom - INFP
I'm not very sure about my siblings

My best friend - INTP
Love interest - INFP 

I tend to be attracted to introverts?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Mom: ISFJ
Sister: ESFJ
Brother: INxP
Grandmother: ENFP
___________________________

BFF: INTP
Friends: INFJ, INTJ, ISTJ (x2), ISTP
SO: INFP


----------



## eagles (Jul 13, 2016)

My dad's an ENTP. He's cool but he has a short temper. My mum's a ENXJ. She's a bit controlling and never listens much to advice. My brother's a INTJ, I think. He's a very interesting person. My friends are a mixture between INFP/ENTP/ENFP, they're hilarious.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Family:
Dad: INTP 
Mom: ESFJ
Sister: ENFJ
Closest aunt: ESFP
Maternal grandma (grandpas are dead from before I was born and I've had no contact with my paternal grandma for a long time): ESFJ

Girlfriend/best friend: INFP

Closest friends:
Friend #1: ISTP
Friend #2: xSTP
Friend #3: IxTP
Friend #4: ESFx

Closest but not so close friends:
Friend #1: ENTP
Friend #2: INTP
Friend #3: xNTx (probably NTJ)

Friends from English class (felt like putting these in a different category because even though we don't maintain much contact ft now that the classes have been over they feel different from the friends I have at school so I thought of typing them separately):
Friend #1: INTP
Friend #2: ENTP
Friend #3: IxFJ
Friend #4: ExFJ

Teachers:
English teacher (from English course): IxTJ
Portuguese teacher: xNTJ
Chemistry teacher: INTP
Math teacher: INTP (?)
Physics teacher: ENTP
Biology teacher: ExFJ
Geography teacher: ESTP
History teacher (the best one): INTx
Philosophy teacher: Annoying INTP
Sociology teacher: INTJ
English substitute teacher (from school): ExFJ
English teacher (from school): Too much time without seeing her to type correctly
Spanish teacher: ESFP
Literature teacher: ENTJ (?)
Writing teacher: Some kind of TJ I guess


----------



## SapphireBlue (Dec 11, 2015)

Best friends are INTJ and ISFJ. They function very differently but they complement me (and I complement them) really well. They don't gel so well with each other tho lol, which caused some friction.

Instead of always responding emotionally to things, INTJ taught me to formulate things logically to tackle the problem. ISFJ does the same, very practical, but takes into account feelings. 

I have other good friends but I don't think they are as close as I am with the two 

Not really close with my family tho I still love them. There are just too many things we don't agree on and I'm just too tired of people not compromising as much as I am. I think my mom is an ISTJ.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

wife: ESFJ
elder daughter: ESFP [the only one having taken the actual MBTI other than me]
younger daughter: INFP

dad: ESTJ
mom: ESFJ
sister: ESTP


----------



## chongczh (Jan 9, 2016)

My dad's probably an ISTP and my mom's an ENFP.I'm still not sure about my siblings but my closest friend is probably an INFP.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I typed all my friends completely wrong when I first learned about MBTI. I knew I was an INFJ, but I drastically zeroed in on the differences between us, and I typed my 4 best friends as ISFP, ESFJ, ISTJ, and INFJ. Then when I learned more, now I type them as (same order) INFJ, ENFJ, INFP, and ENTP. I realized we were all a lot more alike than different. And there's a lot to learn. :laughing:

I also typed my mom as INFP and now I type her as ESFJ. Beware of your initial typings!


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Family - ESFJ, ISFJ and ISTJ.
Friends - ESFJ, INFJ, ENFJ.
Don't have a partner right now but previously - ENTP and INFP.

I'm surrounded by a LOOOT of J's.

P.S. These are people who have taken the test and most of them I typed correctly.


----------



## Blessing (Jul 17, 2016)

I only know my brother, who's an INTJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mom- esfj
Dad- entp 
Grandma- intp
Husband - istp
Son- definitely an Se Dom of some sort 
Best friend - entp
Myself - enfp


----------



## hahahalessandra (Jul 13, 2016)

My 2 best friends are ENFP's, but I am very close with an INFJ, INTP, ENTP and another ENFP.

My dad and younger sister are ESFP's, while my mom and older sister are INTJ's. MBTI is somewhat genetic in my family.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

mother: INTJ

father: ISFP

(younger) sister: ESFP

I've not typed any of my friends but I suspect a couple of who I'm closest to are possibly EXFJ and IXFP. They both took tests but not sure how reliant the results are (ENFJ, INFJ)... I'm p sure the former is defs high Fe-user while the latter struck me as Fi tbh. Idk, maybe I'll ask them again


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Mom: esfj
Dad: estp

Bf: istx

Friends: estp, entj ,enfp ,intp etc


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

An x denotes uncertainty

Father: ISTJ
Mother: Tests as ISTJ, but I'm a little skeptical. Agree ISxx
Sisters, in order: ENFJ, ISTJ, ISTx
Brothers, in order: ISTP, INTJ, ISxP

Lots of ST in the family circle, lemme tell ya. _Funnily enough_, I'm closest to the two xNxJ siblings.

Best friends: ENFJ, ENFP (newly discovered!)
Friends: INFJ, 2 ENTJs, several untyped
Ex-best friends: INFP, ISFP, ISTP, ESFP

Partners: n/a, don't date


----------



## MisteurFox (May 21, 2016)

Dad: ISFJ 
Mom: INFP
Sister 1: INTP
Sister 2: INFP

Friend 1: ISFJ
Friend 2: INTP
Friend 3: ESTJ

Current girlfriend:INFP
Ex-gf 1 : ENFJ (too immature and materialistic)
Ex-gf 2 : ISTJ (was a bad relationship overall)
Ex-gf 3 : INFJ (zero communication on her side turned everything to shit)


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

Mom: pretty sure she tested as an INFJ (in high school), and I think it fits her. I love her, but we clash sometimes.
Sister: tested as ISFP

My partner is an ISTJ. 
My "best" friend is possibly ESFP, but I could be wrong...


----------



## panicattack (Jul 26, 2016)

Spouse: INFP
Mother: ESFJ
Father: ENFJ
Good Friends: INFP, INTJ x2 , INFJ
Friends: ESFJ, ENTP, INFJ


----------



## 396890 (Aug 7, 2016)

I seem to unconsciously surround myself with INTJs (my brother with whom I have a great relationship, and two of my besties) and ENFPs (another two great friends)!!! :kitteh:
My mother is an ESFP. I haven't typed my father yet.

My only complain is that I haven't been able to meet another INFP in real life yet and I'm so curious to do so! I've found the infp-infp chemistry is great online and I wanna see how different or similar I can be to a real-life INFP!


----------



## notsoserious (Aug 15, 2016)

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: INTP

Friends:
ENTJ
INTP
ISFP

Current SO: ENFP
Ex: INTJ


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Dad: ESFJ
Mum: ISFJ
Favourite aunt: INFP
Favourite cousins: ENTP and INTJ
Favourite niece: ENTJ

Close friends: There are people from several types, including ENTJ, INTJ, INTP, ENTP, ENFP, INFP, INFJ, ISTJ and ISTP.

Lovers/dates/SOs: I’ve been involved, in one way or another, with women of several types, including ESFP (!), ESFJ (!), ENFP, INFP, ENTP (!) and an unhealthy ENFJ.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Mom: ESTJ 1w2 sp/so
Dad: ENFP 7w6 so/sx
Brother: ISFJ 6w7 sp/so
Brother: ESTJ 8w7 sp/so
Brother: ENTP 9w8 so/sx (not too sure about him, he strikes one as both very smart as a physics major and a doofus)
Best friend: ISFP 9w1 so/sx
Boy/girlfriend: I can't decide between ISTJ, ISFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ, ISTP, ISFP, ESTP, ESFP, INTP, INTJ, ENTJ, ENTP, INFP, INFJ, ENFP, ENFJ, and 1w2, 1w9, 2w1, 2w3, 3w2, 3w4, 4w3, 4w5, 5w4, 5w6, 6w5, 6w7, 7w6, 7w8, 8w7, 8w9, 9w8, 9w1, and sp/so, so/sp, so/sx, sp/sx, sx/so, and sx/sp.
oh wait, I don't have one.


----------



## NotAlone (Oct 28, 2014)

Friends: INFJ, INTJ, INFP/ISFJ
Sibling: ENTP

For the most part most of my friends and the people I actively hang around are NF's.


----------



## brynnifer (Jul 5, 2015)

Me: xNFP
Husband: ISTJ
Dad: ISTJ 
Mom: INTP
Brother: INTP
Oldest child: ExFJ 
Middle child: IxTP
Youngest child: ExxP
(My kids are probably too young to really type. These are just my best guesses.)

Closest friends: INFP, ISFJ, ISTJ, ENFP
Other good friends: INFJ, ESTP, lots of ISFJs, ESTJ

I'm very close to my mom and brother, but I'll admit that sometimes it's difficult being surrounded by so many Ts.

Sent from my SM-T357T using Tapatalk


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

I will just list my closest friend's MBTI types.

ISTP
ISTJ
ESFJ
ESFP

It's strange that all four of them are sensors, especially considering the fact that I am an INFP. My ESFP friend really annoys the hell out of me sometimes, so much so that I occasionally feel like avoiding him. I don't care about how fascinating you think throwing your blue pen in the air is or how you want me to watch a "magic" trick you can do with a pen/pencil.


----------



## Moon_Flower_Chanti (Sep 20, 2016)

Me = enfp bfriend = infp
mother = infp or enfp... not sure
father = esfj
brother = esfp

best friends = istj / infp / enfj


----------



## itsbobo (Sep 28, 2016)

Dad: INFP (like me)
Mum: ESFP
Sister: ESFP
Brother: ENFJ

Close Friend 1: ENTJ
Close Friend 2: ENFP
Close Friend 3: INFJ

Casual Friend: ESFP

Cousin: ESTJ (I think)
@throughtheroses I'm the complete opposite!


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: ESTJ
Brother: ESTJ

(If you're interested to see more):

* *





Sister: ESTJ
Grandma: ESTJ
Grandpa: ESTJ
Uncles: ESTJ, ESTJ, INFJ, ESTJ
Aunts: ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ
Cousins: ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ, ESTJ
Nephews: ESTJ, ESTJ,
Cat: ESTJ
Dog: ESTJ
Birds: ESTJ, ESTJ
Ferrets: ESTJ, ESTJ
Mouse: ESTP
Dead toad on the side of the road: ExxJ


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Friend:.ENFP
Family: ESTJ dad, ESTJ sister, ESTP brother, ENFP mum
We're all really close :3


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Husband ISFJ (he can appear extroverted socially so I'm wondering if he tested right)
Son 1 INFP
Son 2 ExFJ
Brother 1 ISTJ
Brother 2 ENFJ
Mother ESFJ
Father ISTJ
Friend 1 ENFP
Friend 2 ISTJ
Friend 3 ENTJ

I don't know the types of my other friends. Mostly E's but a combo of T's and F's.


----------



## Headdesk (Jun 13, 2016)

I think most of my close friends and my boyfriend are NFs or SFs. I'm not actually sure about my family.


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

My mama is an ISFJ and my dad is an ESTJ  Aside from one INTP and one ESFP, all my friends are INFPs & ENFPs ^^


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Dad: INTJ
Mom: ENFP
Younger sister: ISFP
Best friend: ISFJ, 10/10 would recommend an ISFJ best friend. 
Another friend: INTJ
Another friend: ENFP 
My other half: ISTP (still can't write that without shaking my head haha)


----------



## Tahsin (Nov 23, 2016)

Older brother: INFP
Little brother: ESTJ

Friends: ISFP,ESFP and ENFP.

Not sure if it's 100% correct as they all used tests on websites. But I'm pretty sure my older brother's type is accurate.


----------



## anxiousgambino (Nov 24, 2016)

My mum (whom I live with) is an ESFJ. Doesn't work very well. Pretty sure my dad (whom I don't live with) is an INTP, and I get along with him alright. 

My friends are INTJ, INTP and ISTP. rip emotional support (;´Д`)


----------



## Wonderlantis (Jan 16, 2014)

*My fiance is an INTP. He is the thinking to my feeling, but everything else is the same. *


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Updated:

Mum: ISFJ
Dad: ESFJ
Brother: Set on ISFP

Friends: (ones I'm in contact with at the moment) ESFP, ENTP x2, INTP x2, INFP x2, ISFP X3 and a few others.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Mother: INFJ.
Father: ESFJ. 
Close Cousin: ENFJ. 
Close Aunt: ENTJ. 
Best Friend: ENFP. 
Exes: INFP, ENFP, ISFP.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

Friends: many many xNFJ's, INFP, many ENxP's, ESFJ and ESTJ
Family: Dad- ISTJ Mom- ESFP Sister- INFJ 
Romantic: My first love was an ESFJ I think, and my current crush is a raging ENFP. I happen to attract more ESFx's when it comes to romance...


----------



## Sarben37 (Nov 29, 2016)

Boyfriend: INTP
Mom: ISFJ
Dad: ESFP
Best female friend: ISTJ
Best male friend: ENFP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

One of my uncles is ENFJ I think.

My dad is most likely INTP

One of my former friends was I think was INTP.

Another casual friend of mine is I think an ENTP.


Those are the only ones I think I know.


----------



## Stardustlove (Aug 11, 2016)

Family:
Mom: ENTJ
Brother: ESFP
Grandma: ISFJ
2 Uncles: ISTP and ISTJ

Friends:
ESFJ, ISFJ(ENFP or), INFP, ENFP, ESTP(or ESFP), prob ESTJ, ISFP, ISTJ, ENTP, ENFJ, maybe ENTJ or ENFJ, INFP, AND ect...


----------



## imaginamry (Nov 8, 2016)

Mom: INFP
Dad: ISFJ
Husband: INFJ
Close Aunt: XSTP
Sister-in-law: ISTJ
Mother-in-law: ESFJ

Friends:
INTP
ENFP
XSFJ
ENTP
ENTJ
INTP
INFP


----------



## Midnight Mischief (Oct 1, 2016)

kiwigrl said:


> Husband ISFJ (he can appear extroverted socially so I'm wondering if he tested right.


I think that's an ISxJ thing. My ISFJ sis-in-law is extremely social and so is my ISTJ mom. So odd to me that they both love socializing but feel uncomfortable when having to deal with other people's deepest feelings/emotions (I mean I understand it, but still)


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Midnight Mischief said:


> I think that's an ISxJ thing. My ISFJ sis-in-law is extremely social and so is my ISTJ mom. So odd to me that they both love socializing but feel uncomfortable when having to deal with other people's deepest feelings/emotions (I mean I understand it, but still)


My husband is like that with people's emotions, though as he gets older he is getting better. He likes to give practical help but as soon as it gets complex, eg someone has depression or deep emotions like you said, he doesn't really know how to respond. I think it is also his family who are reserved with emotions, plus our culture in NZ is that of emotionally reserved men, which is starting to change though. In NZ I grew up hearing many people say "She'll be right" to everything, as if every problem would somehow mend itself if you didn't make a big deal out of it, or "Suck it up" because nobody wanted to appear weak.


----------



## littleperson (Dec 7, 2016)

Dad: ISTJ
Mum: ENFJ
Brother 1: IxFP
Brother 2: ENTJ

Close friends:
ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ, ISFP, ESFJ


----------



## littleperson (Dec 7, 2016)

Midnight Mischief said:


> I think that's an ISxJ thing. My ISFJ sis-in-law is extremely social and so is my ISTJ mom. So odd to me that they both love socializing but feel uncomfortable when having to deal with other people's deepest feelings/emotions (I mean I understand it, but still)


Yeah INFJs and ISFJs are pretty sociable introverts as they have extraverted feeling.


----------



## littleperson (Dec 7, 2016)

sazzaimpz said:


> Yeah INFJs and ISFJs are pretty sociable introverts as they have extraverted feeling.


Although that being said, there is a difference between being sociable and being extraverted. Extraverted can be shy too just as introverts can be sociable.


----------



## Chompy (May 2, 2015)

My best friend is an INTP, others are..
A few INFP's
ENFP 
ESFP and ISFP (they came as a package deal ) 
and one I can't figure out but seems to use Ne and Fe so i'd guess ESFJ and is sick at puns.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh, and I also think one of my Grannies is an INTP!


I have alot of INTP's in my life. :tongue:


----------



## a crack in the sky (Dec 9, 2016)

Mum: ESFJ
Dad: ESTJ
Sister: INTP
Me: INFP

I'm the only Fi-dom in my family. Sometimes I think that the reason I feel I can get along best with my dad is because we share all the same functions. I clash with my sister and mum sometimes. I get sometimes tired of my mum's constant need to 'mother' us and my sister can get frustrated by my absent-mindedness and slowness. We all usually get along fine though.


----------



## flutterbee (Dec 11, 2016)

I am an INFJ
My brother is an ESTP
My mom is an ESFP
My dad is an INTJ

.... we have an interesting dynamic in my family. hahaha.

My best friend of 12 years and still going is an ISFP. She's like my soulmate. We're on some strange wavelength and get each others weirdness. It's nice. We deal with crisis differently, but we manage to keep each other up and moving forward.

Still figuring out my boyfriend's type. He's not too interested in this stuff so I'm on my own to figure it out at the moment. He's a feeler of some kind (like a 'i will smother you with affection' type).


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Dad: INTP
Mom: xSTJ
Bro: INTJ

Maternal Grandmother: xSTJ (as well as everyone in this part of my family I guess..)

Closest friends:
-ESFP
-ISTJ (healthy one)
-ENFP (dude)
-ISFJ
-INFJ (healthy one)
-IxFP
-ENFP (chick)
-INFJ (unhealthy one)
-ISTJ (unhealthy one)
-ESFJ

Friends in the past have included INTP, ExTJ, IxTJ, IxFJ, ExFJ
In my life it seems I've attracted IxTJs and am the only one willing to befriend an INTP in an ExFJ-dominated environment.


----------



## Kenkao (Dec 18, 2016)

I grew up in the world of SJs and SPs but what could you expect? They comprise the majority of the population. My mom is istj my aunt is esfj my eldest uncle is estj and the youngest uncle is esfp. 

Most of my cousins are ESxP.


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Gotterdammerung said:


> Oh, and I also think one of my Grannies is an INTP!
> 
> 
> I have alot of INTP's in my life. :tongue:


SCRATCH THAT!

I actually think they might be ISTJ!!


----------



## silentemma (Dec 29, 2016)

Me: INFP
Dad: INFP
Mum: ENFP
Sister: ESFP
Friend C: INFP

I'm not sure about my other friends (using the first letter of their name) heres a few guesses though but i am not good at typing:

Friend D: i'd say either ESTJ, ENTP or ENTJ but i'll have to look into those more because i'm just starting with personality types so i might look into it and edit this. edit: i'm pretty sure she's an ENTJ

Friend I: not sure at all, maybe... INxx but i don't think she's INFP...


----------



## mcvarne (Jan 8, 2017)

My friends did the test, most are INFPs like me and I have also, one ISFP, one INTJ and one INTP. Ah! and two male gay friends that are ENTJ and ENFJ... I think i'am a veeery sensitive person and fot that reason almost all my friends are women or gays XD...

I was in love with an ISFP guy but it was a disaster because he never loves me, i was his distraction... i think is very difficult for me to fall in love with someone... in fact, i'm still in love with that guy but i know that he is no the best for me and i never saw him again...


----------



## apprehensive_autotroph (Jan 5, 2017)

Mother: INXJ 
Father: ISXJ? 
Sister: very much an XNFP. 
Cousins (in order of birth): ESFJ, INTJ, and ESTJ. 
Friends: ENFJ, INFP (2), ISTP, ENTP, ESFJ (2), ISFJ, and ESFP. 
Romantic: well, there's this rather interesting INTP.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Mum: ESTJ
Dad: ISTJ
Maternal Grandma: INTP
Maternal Grandpa: ENTP
Maternal Aunt: ISTJ
Maternal Uncle (No blood relation): ISTP
Boyfriend/Best Friend: ISTJ


----------



## blah1234 (Dec 12, 2015)

Dad: INTJ computer engineer
Mom: ESFP restaurant owner and golf instructor

They are seriously completely opposites and have huge fights over personality clashes. But they always makeup and things get back to normal. It's weird how I took the IN from my dad and the FP from my mom lol. My mom says I have my dad's smarts and my dad says I have my mom's social skills (lol INTJ dad :laughing.


----------



## Layenne (Jan 12, 2017)

Mum: ISFJ ( horrible match, we're always fighting)
Soulmate: ENTP 
Boyfriend: ISTP ( pretty tough sometimes)


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

I have no idea because I can't type people in real life. :laughing:


----------



## Shinnicakes (Nov 14, 2016)

My dad is an ESTJ & my mama is an ISFJ~ I love them both to pieces and they adore me a lot~! My father & I share a very knowledge driven relationship, we talk about history and science and all that fun stuff~ My mom and I shop a lot and watch TV shows~ I also find myself defending my mother and protecting her, if anyone comes at my mama I'll shred them~

In my friend group, I have an INTP, ISFP, ESTP then 5 ENFPs & 5 INFPs. I get along with them all super well~! Though the INTP & I can be a bit rocky on occasion but it never lasts long.


----------



## hanziehanz (May 9, 2017)

Almost all my friends are N types, I definitely get along best with INFJs. I recently discovered that one of my friends is an ESFP though!


----------



## Eefje (May 8, 2017)

Best friends:
ENFP (x2), INFJ, ESTP, ENFJ (x2) and one other INFP. So many NF's. That poor ST  

Mother:
INTP

Stepdad: 
ESTJ (I don't get along with him very well)


----------



## Lann the Clever (Jan 30, 2017)

Paternal Grandfather: INTP
Maternal Grandfather: INTJ
Father: ENTP
Eldest Brother: ENTJ
Elder Brother: ENTP
Fraternal Twin Brother: INTP
Myself: INTJ

It seems all the men in my family are NTs, while all the women in my family are NFs. I cannot type the women as I do not talk to them much besides my mother who seems to be ENFP.


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

Dad: ENTP
Mom: ISFJ
Boyfriend: ENFP
Friends: ENFP, ENFP, INTP, unknown (but gives off a big INFJ vibe), unknown (REALLY difficult to type, but I suspect he is an INTP or an INTJ.)


----------



## silver lining (Sep 8, 2016)

Dad: ESTJ
Mom: ISFJ
Brother: INFP
Sister: ENFP
Best friends: ENFJ, ESFJ, ENTP
Boyfriend: ESFP


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

ISTJ
ENTP
INTP
INFP
INFJ?

Perhaps more... 

Probably... most likely


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

Young cousin is ESTP likely. Uncle on my dad's side some kind of ESxP, probably ESTP?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Mom: ESxJ (probably ESFJ) 261
Dad: ENFP 946
Sister: ISFP 648 perhaps
Brother: Too young to tell, definitely a Je type
Friends: ISTJ 518, ENFJ 496, ISFJ 621


----------



## Farfadou57 (Feb 10, 2017)

Mom : ENFJ
Dad : ExTP
Grandpa (m) : IxTJ
Grandma (m) : ESFJ
Grandma (d) : ENFP
Aunt (m) : ENFP
Bests friends : INTJ ENFJ INFP


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

One of our uncles is a depressed IxFP I think.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Dad - INTP
Mom - ISxx
Bro - INTJ

Ex: INFJ

Friends:
INFJ
ISFJ
ESFJ
ESFP
ISTJ
ISTJ
ENFP
ENFP
INFP
ISFP
IxFP

Online Friends:

INFP, INFJ, INTJ main ones


----------



## JuliaS (May 5, 2017)

Mother - ISFJ

Father - ESTJ

Grandmother - ISFJ

Grandfather - ENTP

Friends:
- ENTP
- INTP
- ENFP
- ISFP


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

*Mom:* INFP
*Dad: * ESTJ
*Brother: *INTP changed to *ESTP *(interesting and hes only 16)
*Sister: *ESTJ





Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Dad: FFFF
Mom:ESFP
Sister:ESFJ
Husband:INFJ
Best guy friend:ISFP
Best girl freind:ENFP

God, deliver me T's. :laughing:


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

Dad: ISTJ

Mom: E?F? ... she's puzzling, like an extremely shy extrovert. I guessed E because she craves social interaction all the time and talks about social interaction all the time. She panicks when she's alone - she doesn't like it. She struggles with social skills but I don't think that by itself makes her an introvert. 

Best Friend / Pen Pal - borderline ISFJ/ISFP. I love him dearly and we get along very well, chat for hours daily, and understand each other easily. The only thing we disagree on is how much time should pass between wanting a plane ticket and buying it - when we want to see each other in person.  I am so much more J than he is and I need much less time to make that type of decision than he does 

Evil Nemesis Ex - ENFP. please dear God never let me fall in love with an ENFP ever again in my life. Living in constant fear of abandonment with someone who is very vocal about the possibility of leaving - that's not my thing. Pulling the full weight of conflict resolution alone - not my thing either.


----------



## Lnicolemille (Jun 5, 2017)

Mother - ISTP
Father - ENTP
Brother - INTx
Cousin - ESTP
Grandmother - ESFJ
Grandfather - IxTJ
Bestfriend - INTP
friend - ESTJ 
friend - INTJ


----------



## Goetterdaemmerung (Dec 25, 2015)

I think one of my uncles is ISTP. Grandpa is ISFJ.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

fren[s[
XNFP
ENTJ
INFJ
one unknown


----------



## sannejamila (Apr 16, 2017)

Mom: ESFP
Dad: ESFP
Me: INTJ

Yes, it's a struggle.

Brother: ISTP
Sister: ISFJ
Aunt: EXFJ (leaning towards ESFJ)
Uncle: EXTP
Cat: ISTJ in a Ne grip

Friend 1 & 2: ISTP
Friend 3: ENFP
Boyfriend: IXFP (Thinks like an INFP but has Se hobbies)


----------



## Sergiey (Jun 8, 2017)

Well. I have 3 best friends and I can't say which one is less and which more important. So it's ENFP and 2x ISFPs. 

Not sure about parents. I haven't seen mother for years and I don't have relation with dad good enough to tell who's he. 

But family members I truly love are: 2x INFJs and ISTP / ISFP (a little hard to tell difference cos he is still a child). 

So: INFJs, ISFPs (and maybe ISTP), ENFP.

Big part of ny family are STs. Honestly. With an exception for cousin, who is probably ISTP I have trouble making relations with STs. They tend to be too hysteric and heartless (with exception for cousin). While ESTxs also too loud and aggressive.


----------



## Mone (May 22, 2017)

Sister: I am almost certain she is an ISFP
Boyfriend: ExFP 
Parents: Hard to type but I see them like this: Mom ExFJ, Dad INxJ


----------



## koalamort (Dec 21, 2012)

Best friend: INTJ
Close friends: INTP, ENFP
Boyfriend: ISTJ
Mother: ISFJ
Dad: ISTP
My mom has three sisters, all of whom I think are some version of SJ, although it may be because I see them in their caregiving roles. 
Aunt: really clear ESFJ with a dramatic and lively Fe
Aunt: ESTJ
Aunt: ISTX
Cousins: ESTP, ENFJ, ESFP, ESTP, INTP, ENFJ


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

Dad: INTJ
Mom: ESFJ
Brother: INFP
Sister: INFP
Maternal Grandmother: ISFJ
Paternal Grandfather: ESTP
Stepgrandmother: ISFJ
Stepfather: ISTP
Stepmother: ENTJ

friend one: ENFP
friend two: ISFP
friend three: ENFP
friend four: extremely difficult to type (has come up as ENFJ, ISFP, and ESTJ; insists he is an ESTJ, but I don't see it)
friend five: ENFJ


----------

